# فسااتين سهره روووعه



## ام رفوني (28 ديسمبر 2010)

مساءكم خير


خواتي وحبيباتي هذه مجموعة من الفساتين اللي عليها عروض نهاية الموسم وحبيت أفيدكم بها
وللطلب فقط لمدة يومين يعني إلى الأربعاء الساعة 11 صباحا أستقبل الطلبات ،،
طريقة الدفع:
تدفعي نصف المبلغ الآن والنصف الآخر عند وصول الفستان ،،
وذلك بالتحويل المبلغ على بنك الراجحي،،
الفساتين مضموووونة 100% الخياط عالي الجووودة والأقمشة ممتازة
وهذه الفساتين من معمل خارج السعودية ،، وهذا المعمل يصدر لأمريكا
لذلك الأقمشة التي لدية 60% منها أمريكي ،،
الألوان والمقاسات على حسب ذوقك سأذكر الألوان التي تستطيعي طلبها وكذلك جدول المقاسات
لمعرفة مقاسك بالضبط ،،
الطلب سيكون الأربعاء 12 ظهرا ،، وبعد شهر بالضبط يكون الفستان لديك بإذن الله
والتوصيل لعندك على حسابي على أرامكس
============

أرجوا الجدية في الطلب ،،
ولا أحلل من تتلاعب معي بكثرة الأسئلة وهي لاتود الشراء ،،
فقد عملت على هذا الموضوع طويلا

=================

بسم الله نبدأ..

الفستان الأول







نوع القماش: شيفون
الألوان: تختاري لونين لون للفستان ولون للربطة (الحزام) من الألوان الموجودة بالأخير
المقاسات: اطلعي على جدول المقاسات
==========
الفستان الثاني






نوع القماش: شيفون
الألوان: تختاري لون للفستان من الألوان الموجودة بالأخير
المقاسات: اطلعي على جدول المقاسات
==========
الفستان الثالث







نوع القماش: شيفون
الألوان: تختاري لون للفستان من الألوان الموجودة بالأخير
المقاسات: اطلعي على جدول المقاسات
==========
الفستان الرابع






نوع القماش: شيفون و ستان مطاط
الألوان: تختاري لون للفستان من الألوان الموجودة بالأخير
المقاسات: اطلعي على جدول المقاسات
==========
الفستان الخامس







نوع القماش: شيفون و ستان مطاط
الألوان: تختاري لون للفستان من الألوان الموجودة بالأخير
المقاسات: اطلعي على جدول المقاسات
==========
الفستان السادس






نوع القماش: شيفون 
الألوان: تختاري لون للفستان من الألوان الموجودة بالأخير
المقاسات: اطلعي على جدول المقاسات
==========
الفستان السابع







نوع القماش: شيفون 
الألوان: تختاري لون للفستان من الألوان الموجودة بالأخير
المقاسات: اطلعي على جدول المقاسات
========================
جميع الفساتين السابقة سعرها موحد وهو:
1300 ريال سعودي واصل لحد البيت عندك
========================

وهذه مجموعة أخرى:

الفستان الثامن







نوع القماش: شيفون و ستان مطاط
الألوان: تختاري لون للفستان من الألوان الموجودة بالأخير
المقاسات: اطلعي على جدول المقاسات
==========
الفستان التاسع







نوع القماش: كما هو واضح بالصورة Sequined 
الألوان: تختاري احدى هذه الألوان ( أسود - أزرق - ذهبي - أحمر - أخضر - فضي - وردي )
المقاسات: اطلعي على جدول المقاسات
==========
الفستان العاشر







نوع القماش: كما هو واضح بالصورة Sequined 
الألوان: تختاري احدى هذه الألوان ( أسود - أزرق - ذهبي - أحمر - أخضر - فضي - بحري ) المعروض Hunter
المقاسات: اطلعي على جدول المقاسات
==========
الفستان الحادي عشر







نوع القماش: شيفون و ستان مطاط
الألوان: لون الصورة فقط (بني)
المقاسات: اطلعي على جدول المقاسات

========================
الفساتين الأربعة الأخيرة سعرها موحد وهو:
1600 ريال سعودي واصل لحد البيت عندك
========================


تمت بحمد الله
هذه الصور للألوان والمقاسات (رجاء المقاس بالامريكي عند الطلب)
ألوان الشيفون





ألوان الستان





المقاسات





مسووووقه


----------



## بصمة عبدالله التجارية (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: فسااتين سهره روووعه*

بالتووووووووفيق


----------



## ام رفوني (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: فسااتين سهره روووعه*

الله يعافيك اخوي ربي يوووفقك


----------



## ام رفوني (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: فسااتين سهره روووعه*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------

